# .357 Bang stick issues



## baldona523 (Mar 2, 2008)

My dad has a .357 bang stick we are having issues going off...err not going off actually. We got it from a friend, and it is the gasket kind not spring loaded. Basically you just push the gasket held .357 round down and theres a pin that sets it off. We use it for gators and with one box of shells that we have used maybe 20 of, we have had 6-8 no fires. Basically the primer was indented but didn't go off. 

One issue is hitting the soft tissue of the gator is not enough force I guess but the primer still gets slightly indented, but we have tried it against a 2x4 under water and had the same issue. The thing works maybe 1/3 of the time now, which sucks when you have a gator at the boat who gets pretty unhappy jabbing him in the back of the head. It sucks even more removing a live shell in a bang stick with the primer indented.

We have not tried another box of bullets, and I know we need to, but we don't want to drop $30 and have 50 more shots we have nothing to do with. 

My question is, is there any .357 or .38 special rounds with primers that may be easier to set off than others? Any suggestions?


----------



## CootCommander (Aug 24, 2008)

Are the rounds getting wet? You may need to seal the primer to prevent water from getting inside the casing.


----------



## baldona523 (Mar 2, 2008)

Not that I can tell, that was our first worry also. We literally load it, then use it immediately. We never submerge it until seconds at most before use. I don't see how the primer would get wet that fast, maybe the powder but the primer does not even go off and the thing has been under water maybe .5 second.


----------



## baldona523 (Mar 2, 2008)

I guess my main question is how hard does a primer have to be hit to go off? We have practiced by putting a 2x4 in a trash can of water held down by a brick, and slamming it down on the 2x4 and still not great success.


----------



## maxfold (Apr 19, 2008)

*Bang?*

Are you using hand arm strength to set it off , i have used large rubber bands as in hawian sling or wrist rocket /sling shot buy at walmart .similar to speargun bands maxfold


----------



## baldona523 (Mar 2, 2008)

maxfold said:


> Are you using hand arm strength to set it off , i have used large rubber bands as in hawian sling or wrist rocket /sling shot buy at walmart .similar to speargun bands maxfold


Well I could do that, and I think this bangstick was made for a diver. But I have seen plenty of other bangsticks work by not having to do that. 

Honestly on second thought, I think that would be pretty dangerous to have it loaded on ready to go then try to hawaiian sling it. I don't think it would be as accurate either, but I will think about it.


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

Need a soft primer, like FEDERAL PRIMERS if you can get some, try them:thumbup:


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

How much firing pin portrusion do you have inside the bang stick? Is the firing pin rounded over a lot or is it fairly pointed?

You should have absolutely no trouble setting off a primer with just hand/arm pressure.


----------



## baldona523 (Mar 2, 2008)

bobinbusan said:


> Need a soft primer, like FEDERAL PRIMERS if you can get some, try them:thumbup:


Ok so this was exactly what I wanted to know, we were using Hornady ammo. You think that federal primers may be softer and better for this purpose?

The firing "pin" is about the size of a ball point pen tip probably about 2 mm. It is not a sharp point but not flat either, I may be able to sharpen it. But it looks good to me honestly. 

I'm going to get a box of federal .38's and do some experimenting.


----------



## BigD (Jun 3, 2009)

If the rounds are getting wet try clear fingernail polish. I had the same thing happen while diving. Put a thin layer around where the lead and case meet. Hope that helps.


----------



## baldona523 (Mar 2, 2008)

How fast would it take for a round to get wet? I am talking literally less than half a second on some of them. The only time it goes under water is right before we use it. It is not like we are scuba diving, the exact opposite.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I'll tell you the problem. It's not the bullet or the primer you need a small gap between the firing pin and the primer so you get a shock when the pin hits the primer instead of a crushing effect on the primer. You said it's the O-ring sliding type they are prone to that happening. That kind very seldom works in a rubber powered spear gun because it slips fwd. when fired and then crushes the primer when it hits the target. Been there and done that. With the slow movement of a pole just slip the pin back a little and try it. If that doesn't work a spring type is what you need. I also know a rifle pin is against the primer BUT there is a snap and shock when the hammer hits the pin. Also a slightly rounded pin is better than a pointed one.


----------



## baldona523 (Mar 2, 2008)

sealark said:


> I'll tell you the problem. It's not the bullet or the primer you need a small gap between the firing pin and the primer so you get a shock when the pin hits the primer instead of a crushing effect on the primer. You said it's the O-ring sliding type they are prone to that happening. That kind very seldom works in a rubber powered spear gun because it slips fwd. when fired and then crushes the primer when it hits the target. Been there and done that. With the slow movement of a pole just slip the pin back a little and try it. If that doesn't work a spring type is what you need. I also know a rifle pin is against the primer BUT there is a snap and shock when the hammer hits the pin. Also a slightly rounded pin is better than a pointed one.


This is basically what I was thinking, that when a gun fires the firing pin is fast and no matter how hard I slam it under water I probably cant get the same force. Our bang stick has 2 O-rings also, so I am thinking about removing one so there is less friction and therefore some more force when we want to use it. 

How much gap do you think we need? There is a pin "safety" that you remove and so I would say the gap is a couple millimeters maybe like 3 or 4. I'll try experimenting with more of a gap.

Our bang stick is also light, it is just an aluminum pole about 4 ft long that probably weighs 2 lbs. I was thinking about adding some lead weight or something by the tip of it to increase the force. What do you think?


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Just jab it down faster and harder or to be sure get one of the ones with the spring in them but they run over $100. about a 1/16 of an inch gap is fine. removing the O-ring might allow the pin to slide against the bullet when going through the water. You need the shock to set the primer off.


----------



## bowfisher91 (Feb 19, 2008)

I had the same problem with mine. Miss fired 5 times on a gator last season.... Good to know.


----------

